# Chicago Help Needed



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

BNC and I are looking for a sub for tomorrow if this storm turns out to be a big one. One of our subs can not plow tomorrow and it may put us in a jam. If any one in this area is looking for work please pm me. Once again if this storm does turn nasty we may need some help, just looking to see if anyone is out there 

Thank you.

Eric
Elite Plowing, Naperville IL


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

And after it starts snowing if you see this or know someone that might be able to sub, you could call us at 630-768-8427.......Thanks


----------



## mak (Jan 5, 2007)

I can help in Naperville until midnight. 630-886-2428


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Thanks for the offer If we had needed a hand it would have been after midnight


----------



## CHCSnowman (Nov 11, 2006)

I am in Indianapolis but if you guys see you are gonna need help, and it's worth my time...I'll come up! You all have a way of unloading a plow out of back of truck? My email is [email protected]


----------



## FFD133 (Nov 10, 2003)

I am in Indy as well. But if you need someone, we are only 3 hours or so away. We can send up at least 2 trucks with 8'2" V's and 2 salt spreaders.


----------

